# Lots of ash after cooking on Traeger???



## scubasteve8099 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm new to pellet grilling, but this seems to be way to much ash for a 2 hour grilling session. The ash was up to the igniter rod. The grill was started on the smoke setting, then bumped to 275 for 5 mins and then to high. The tri tip was "seared" on each side for 4 mins, and then the grill was turned down to 275. The tri tip was flipped throughout the cooking time. This is in a new Traeger Jr with their digital control and bbq delight apple pellets were used. This grill was also shutdown with the 10 min shutdown cycle that keeps the fire pot fan on. Any thoughts or input?

Thank you,

Steve













grillash.JPG



__ scubasteve8099
__ Nov 24, 2014


















pelletpotash.JPG



__ scubasteve8099
__ Nov 24, 2014


----------



## scubasteve8099 (Nov 26, 2014)

Any thoughts or help? Is this normal?


----------



## andycorbin (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a Pit Boss and it looks the same. I clean mine after 5-6 uses. Not a big deal IMO


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yep that's what my lil tex elite looks like after running it. I vacuum it out after everything has cooled down. Definitely not my favorite smoker and it may be headed to a new home soon...

The ash isn't the biggest problem I have with the pellet grill. It's the lack of smoke flavor and the inconsistent temp control. Something I have no issue with when using my Mini-WSM's, UDS or my propane GOSM.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 27, 2014)

I've been using different pellets in my newer CG pellet smoker and find the less expensive pellets produce more ash, or so it seems to me anyway. I've gotten into the habit of vac'ing out the unit before every new smoke to avoid any problem with build-up. I'm now into the GMG's pellets, available here in a feed store, and they seem to be doing OK in both value and performance. The small bags of delights are just to much $ for me and the larger pellet bags are about $1+ a pound plus S&H for me so that's out as well. Hope you find a happy medium that suits you....Willie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 27, 2014)

I agree with Willie here, I've used different brands of pellets as well. Ya just have to see what's available in your area & price them out !    BBQ Delight & GMG are good pellets but they are kinda spendy here.....  I have found Camp Chef pellets that are an awesome pellet with low ash & burn real efficient , plus they are cheaper here than the other brands by $5 a 20 lb. bag !  I can pick up a 20 lb. bag of Camp Chef pellets for $12.99 at Sportsman's Warehouse !

Ya may check your info with your smoker, if I remember right Traeger will void the warranty if ya use any other pellet than theirs.  I've never used their pellets but have heard that they use pellets with some type of oil to flavor the wood instead of pure wood for the pellets !


----------



## scubasteve8099 (Nov 27, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep that's what my lil tex elite looks like after running it. I vacuum it out after everything has cooled down. Definitely not my favorite smoker and it may be headed to a new home soon...
> 
> The ash isn't the biggest problem I have with the pellet grill. It's the lack of smoke flavor and the inconsistent temp control. Something I have no issue with when using my Mini-WSM's, UDS or my propane GOSM.


After just one cook?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2014)

scubasteve8099 said:


> After just one cook?



Yes I vac it out after every cook.

 I should mention I have now used two different brands of pellets Traegers and a local brand called Pacific. The ash from both are the same as far as I can tell.


----------



## scubasteve8099 (Nov 28, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes I vac it out after every cook.
> 
> I should mention I have now used two different brands of pellets Traegers and a local brand called Pacific. The ash from both are the same as far as I can tell.


Thank you


----------

